# Looking for Responsible Standard Poodle breeders in Australia



## _poodlepaws_ (Apr 7, 2021)

Hi everyone, I'm in the early stages of bringing a Standard poodle into the family and am currently looking for breeders in QLD or NSW. I would really appreciate any recommendations or suggestions  .

I won't be ready to take on a pup until around mid 2024 so I have plenty of time to dedicate to finding the right breeder although I would really like to get onto a waitlist earlier on as I know it can take years and I hope that in two to three years time i'll be able to welcome home a pup of my own.

I'm not picky about coat colour and I believe health as well as temperament always come first but If given the choice I do pefer a solid black. I'm looking for a companion and pet but would very much like the opportunity to get into and explore the world of dog sports. Particulary agility, rally obedience and nose work. I'm also interested in doing dog shows but I have no experience with showing so It would really depend on whether the breeder was interested in showing my dog in the future.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

We have a few members from your part of the world so I hope they'll see this. 

Until or unless, the advice usually given is to contact the official Breed Clubs to ask about breeders. 
These are the ones I've found:
POODLE CLUB OF NEW SOUTH WALES INC (Australia) (poodleclubnsw.com) 
Welcome to the club | poodle-club (poodleclubofqueenslandinc.com) 
Breeders | poodle-club (poodleclubofqueenslandinc.com)

The ANKC is a possible source.

*National Poodle Council*

Ms Susie Kearnes, Secretary
4 Marlow Place
Campbelltown NSW 2560
Phone: 0412 496 460 (b.h.)
Email: [email protected]

Mrs Kay Wright, President
3 Ridgecrop Drive
Castle Hill NSW 2154
Phone: 0422 967 957 (b.h.)
Email: [email protected]

You'll want to become familiar with the health testing required or recommended by whichever entity is responsible for determining that. The Kennel Club or the Poodle Council are likely to have breeder member lists or referral sources.

Australian National Kennel Council (ankc.org.au)


----------

